# Snowboarding gear ultimate thread. 2014.



## itsaaronxd (Jan 20, 2014)

*My intentions are to find the gear that almost everyone can agree are the best bang for the buck 
*

I think that the main questions that beginners ask on this forum, or search on the internet is : "What gear should I get ?" 

There are reviews all over the internet, but not a consolidated one. 

Another problem I see is that people usually come from different genres and price ranges. 

with that said, I hope to make an "ultimate thread" for everyone. "best" gear changes every year, so this will probably be accurate by the year. 

Please comment with what you think should be added ! 

Help everyone save time. 
- - - 

Helmet: 

Goggles: ( + votes) 
Electric EG2.5 Goggles (2013). Personally, I bought them for around 53.00. Brand new on eBay! ( +2) 
Smith I/O Goggles. price ( _ _. _ _) . (+2) 

Jacket: 
15k/15k ( waterproof/breath-ability)+ recommended
Powder skirt
triple seamed(?)

- shell ( if people have a preference of layering / what not ) . 
>Arcteryx

- jacket
> 686
> Volcom 

Snowboarding pants: 



Sites to check: 
http://whiskeymilitia.com
http://backcountry.com


Check


Comment with what you think should be added, and a regular price point so that people can know what a good deal is when they see one !


----------



## itsaaronxd (Jan 20, 2014)

I've read along some forums, and from what I heard or read, many people heavily vouch for unionbindings. as for price point, I cannot say what is average or cheap. I hope someone can chime in on this


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

"Snowboarding shoes"? Really? 

Pointless endeavor. All gear is personal preference + sales/discounts/getting last season's for cheap, etc all factor in.


----------



## itsaaronxd (Jan 20, 2014)

I can see that Snowboarding shoes are personal preference, but for what it's worth, I believe jackets, shells, pants, boards, and bindings are pretty different across the board when it comes to what's top notch, what's economical. 


If it is a common opinion that this is a pointless thread, I won't pursue to add on to this.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I was more commenting on your calling them "snowboarding shoes" when everybody else calls them boots 

Yeah, sorry but I'm not sure you'll get very far. For what it's worth, I love my Smith I/OS goggles, but they're considered to be quite pricey by others.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

All my gear I use regularly.

Helmet: Dont wear one

Goggles: Smith IOX (many lenses)

Jacket: 
- shell: Columbia Peak2Peak, Arcteryx Alpha SV, EMS Helix Anorak

- jacket: Volcom Lando TDS 

Snowboarding pants: Patagonia Snowshot, Patagonia Powslayer bibs

Snowboarding Boots: Salomon Malamute

Snowboard: 164 Rossignol Krypto DIY Splitboard, 163 Salomon Sick Stick, 160 Never Summer Proto Hd, 160 Lib Tech Mullet

Bindings: Voile Splitboard Bindings, NOW Drive, Union Contact Pro, Ride SPI


Basically starting a quiver thread without pics?


----------



## 1Canche (Jan 22, 2014)

Helmet- smith HOLT

Electric EG2.5 Goggles- 3 diff lenses 

Jacket- 
686 Plexus Pinnacle 3 Ply Boa Shell Snowboard Jacket

686 Plexus Plasma Mens Snowboard Pants

Burton Cartel EST Snowboard Bindings 2012

Burton Grail boots

& I just picked up the Burton wide Flying V


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Its pointless and riddled with a basic flaw of presumed common environment...

The ultimate gear...would presume some common or a limited set of parameters...

however...snowboarding takes place in different environments/climates/snow conditions/terrain. Thus the ultimate for Baker is different than the ultimate for Alpine Valley verses Park City verses Valdez.

But one could still make generalizations that having boots, bindings, snowboard, goggles, jacket and pants and helmet would be the necessary and required if one was to snowboard...and in general that would be the ultimate gear.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Its pointless and riddled with a basic flaw of presumed common environment...
> 
> The ultimate gear...would presume some common or a limited set of parameters...
> 
> ...


Spoken like a true deity.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Basically the most economical and best performing stuff for 2014 is the gear leftover from 2013 you can get at a huge discount.


----------



## itsaaronxd (Jan 20, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Its pointless and riddled with a basic flaw of presumed common environment...
> 
> The ultimate gear...would presume some common or a limited set of parameters...
> 
> ...


Agreed on parameters, so let's set some ! I've changed the thread post with the idea of putting the "ideal" functions you should look for in certain gear, I'm not sure about what lacing system this forum mainly uses, I know the boots i got for cheap from SIMS are pretty old, and that many people swear by boa. 


Example: Jacket : 686 ____ . 
what to add: what makes them good (functionality) ? What was the price you got it at or what is a good price to get it for ?


----------



## Blueburd (Feb 15, 2015)

Have you checked out RA Optics? They are big enough to fit over glasses and they do not fog. I love mine and the price is amazing! Http://www.Boardblu.com
I bought mine for 69.99


----------

